# Paris Motor Show



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A new thread has been started in the Non-UK events section for a visit to the Paris Motor Show 2010


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nissan will be broadcasting its press conference and new concept car reveal from Paris Motor Show live on the internet via Nissan at 11.30 CET on Thursday 30th September 2010.

Nissan's press conference will be hosted by Nissan's Chief Operating Officer, Toshiyuki Shiga and will feature:

- the world debut of a new electric vehicle concept

- Nissan LEAF Electric Vehicle on display as order books open in Europe

- the latest news on pre-orders for Juke, Nissan's all new small-sports Crossover


----------

